# Trait vertical sous le curseur?



## christphe (7 Juin 2001)

Bonjour
Mon père,qui a un Imac 266 et os9, a depuis un an,une petite ligne blanche verticale de 3 cm, accrochée au curseur.De temps en temps, quand je vais le voir, je reconstruis le bureau,réinitialise la pram,et passe le DD au Norton pour réparation diverses.Et quelquefois, le trait disparait(tres rarement)pour revenir peu de temps  après.
J'ai déja posé cette question sur le forum de MacG il y a un an ,et la seule réponse que j'ai eu, était de "Jack sim" qui me disait que la carte video etait surement morte.Je ne met pas sa parole en doute, mais, j'aimerais bien avoir d'autres avis ou témoignages(si possible moins radicaux) sur le phénomène.  merci 
christophe


----------



## Gwenhiver (7 Juin 2001)

Voici tout d'abord un lien vers les forums de MacFixIt.com qui décrit exactement ton problème.
Malheureusement, la personne concernée n'a pas daigné répondre aux conseils qui lui étaient donnés.

Si tu lis l'anglais, va d'abord lire l'article. Ensuite, je te recommande d'essayer de redémarrer l'iMac en choisissant Mac OS Base dans le tableau de bord Gestionnaire d'Extensions. Zappe également la NVRAM. Eteind le Mac (j'ai bien dis éteindre), et redémarre-le en appuyant simultanément sur commande-option-P-R (pomme-casserole-P-R). Ne relâche qu'après avoir entendu au moins cinq fois le son de démarrage.
Si le problème n'est pas résolu, il faudra effectivement l'amener en réparation. La carte vidéo est peut-être mal ajustée.

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Gwenhiver (7 Juin 2001)

Aprsè quelques recherches sur les forums d'Apple, il semble bien que le problème soit matériel.
Je crois malheureusement qu'un retour au SAV s'impose.

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## christphe (7 Juin 2001)

Salut gwenhiver
Merci pour tes recherches.J'ai mis ce forum Americain dans mes favoris.
Au moins je ne suis pas le seul a avoir vu ce phénomène.
Si j'ai bien compris:zaper la pram =3 sons de démarrage,et zaper la nvram =5 sons .(c'est quoi la nvram)?
Je peux aussi essayer de demonter et remonter le mémoire video.(Si c'est facilement abordable)
Helas, je ne pourais pas tester ça avant fin aout,car je ne vais pas chez mes parents avant.
 Christophe


----------



## Gwenhiver (7 Juin 2001)

La NVRAM, c'est là que sont stockés les réglages vidéos (géométrie, etc). Si le cur t'en dit, tu peux effectivement t'amuser avec les entrailles du pauvre animal, ça ne peut pas faire de mal (encore que).

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juin 2001)

Moi je confirme qu'il doit sagire d'un problème matériel. J'ai déjà vu le problème sur un 233 et la seule solution fut de changer la carte mère il semblerait que la carte ATI avait un défaut en passant les tests matériels proposés par Apple à ses AASP.

++

Flo

------------------
*The most important thing in life, is to be free,... Do you feel free ?* - _Peace & Love_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2001)

J'ai deja eu exctement le meme soucis avec un G4 et c'etait bien la carte graphique.... Encore une ATI...


----------

